# Update Picture Of My 180g In Wall Tank



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

still could use more plants but I think it'll do for now.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

One of the nicest big tanks here!!!









Im loving the lighting you got, its truely like 180gl stolen from the amazon


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks. it would be better if the tank has clear top braces and the overflow box is invisible


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice setup you have there


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Awesome setup, the driftwood is amazing.

What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks. the driftwood I got from one of the sponsor (thedriftwoodstore.com) and the light is a single 70W Metal Halide pendant light


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks great. I love the spot light effect the halide gives, great tank.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats one sick set up what do you plan on putting in there.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing piece of driftwood!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice work


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Amazing piece of driftwood!


thanks, I got that from our new sponsor thedriftwoodstore.com


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

super nice JP! really of good taste IMO

one question: where did you find your MH ballast? did you buy a kit? i've built my own MH spots but weren't able to find 70W ballasts anywhere in america. lowest i could find was 150w (which i have, but cases algae issues).

only 70w spots or ballasts i found were in europe and the amp was not compatible. do you have 100v in the states or is it 220 like in europe?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Leg, i bought the MH from fishneedit, they also sell electronic ballast separately. http://www.fishneedit.com/70w-metal-halide-electronic-balla70.html


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup. lush looking


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice tank, love the piece of wood!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful aquascaping im jealous since i have never been to good at it to come close to something like that. if i may add, a small group of piraya 3-4 fish would look great and would hopefully give those monsters enough room not to cannibalize each other for no reason.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO that tank fits a nice meaty pygo shoal, a rhom ina 180 sounds kinda boring


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> Leg, i bought the MH from fishneedit, they also sell electronic ballast separately. http://www.fishneedit.com/70w-metal-halide-electronic-balla70.html


ok...i don't think you understand how glad i can be to see this! and mostly how dissapointed i am that i haven't seen this a while back when i built my spots! haha

but however, i'm SOOOOO happy to see this, i've been busting my a$$ off so find some. NICE!

haha

and i'd say a nice shoal of few big pygos. like 4-5 10+ inchers


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind piraya if I can find them at decent price, way to expensive now and I don't know how I would handle if I come up with a head floating around.
a large serra and tons of tetras would be nice and will be much low maintenance than a shoal of pygo.

Leg, glad that I was able to help


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

awesome tank set up what you want to put in there?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't decide yet, either a rhom 10" and up or a pygo shoal, hard to make the decision


----------



## HitMeSev (Mar 25, 2011)

nice tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank jp! I didnt/dont even notice the overflow. Tanks too nice to even notice it.can't wait to see a hoplias in there.jk. Hard decision between pygos & big rhom. GL


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Would you be able to shoot a picture or video of the whole wall so we can see the embed?
I recently embedded a 150 gallon pygo tank in my theater room.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like this tank.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sick tank jp!
definately one of the best looking on the forum.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great set up for a big Rhom or a Pygo shoal, and even for a Serra shoal







... personally i'd get Cariba and/or Piraya or a Geryi shoal


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Would you be able to shoot a picture or video of the whole wall so we can see the embed?
> I recently embedded a 150 gallon pygo tank in my theater room.


ask and you shall receive


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Would you be able to shoot a picture or video of the whole wall so we can see the embed?
> I recently embedded a 150 gallon pygo tank in my theater room.


ask and you shall receive








[/quote]

Wow that's pretty sweet!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

That's amazing, it's one thing to just drop a tank in the wall but your aquascape is truly incredible.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Landscape and setup both look amazing, loving the inwall look, very well done.

What do you use the room for? Is it man cave/or living room/office? Hope you'll be in there alot to enjoy it


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys.

I would like to claim the basement my man cave but i think my kids' toys are taking over slowly. the tank is at a small corner of the room since it's right next to a sump drain and a sink (all behind the wall). the rest of the area has an open office area and living room. I would love to add a big TV there one day.

still need to get a nice sofa/recliner in front of the tank so I can just sit there and enjoy it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a plan JP, cant wait to see pics of the room furnished.

I would go with a shoal over a rhom but the rhom and dithers would be alot less maintainence.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

FEEFA said:


> I would go with a shoal over a rhom but the rhom and dithers would be alot less maintainence.


yea that's what steers me towards a rhom. with two kids I would like to save up as much time as I could. hard to find a nice size rhom in great condition at decent price now. 
arr..I freaking just want some p in there, LOL sick of looking at just tetras.


----------

